# Wilco's Firefly Serenity "Browncoats Pistol"



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Got this in the mail from the Sarge this weekend, this is his version of Mal's pistol from Firefly, it's a big improvement over the Arsenal version.

First of all, it's bigger, it doesn't look substantially larger in the pictures with my Arsenal build-up, but it is, and it feels "right" in you hand, unlike the Arsenal that feels like a toy. It's cast in black resin, and only has three pieces, the gun and the two grip plates. Sarge put his pour sprue at the end of the butt, which is a lot easier to deal with than at the end of the barrel like Arsenal did. Sarge's hammer and sight, molded-in screws, and grip shape all look substantially closer to the way it looks onscreen than the Arsenal version, imho. The quality of the casting is a BIG improvement over the Arsenal, this one will require a LOT less sanding and filling. The pictures are BEFORE any clean-up was done!

And best of all, it's cheaper! $40.00 versus the $50 I paid for for the Arsenal at WF.

The specs on the kit are: 
Name: 'Browncoat Pistol'
Price: $40.00 plus $5.00 shipping 
Details: 3-piece cast resin kit, comes with color box art.

Sarge accept checks, money orders and now PAYPAL (william lenches, [email protected] ).


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Oooooooh, me like, me want...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Best of all, you can put custom staghorn grips on it if'n ya wants!


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Stag Horn? Naaahhhhh, I'll stick with the Rosewood grips I cut for the prototype. Stag horn is the kind of 'bling' that Jayne would put on his sidearm...
Speaking of which...
You heard it here first: Coming Soon!!! Jayne Cobb's Revolver, based on the Civil War LeMat... Should have the prototype finished by the end of the month!
---Da Sarge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Sgt Wilco said:


> Jayne Cobb's Revolver, based on the Civil War LeMat... Should have the prototype finished by the end of the month!
> ---Da Sarge



Will there be grenades? This would have been a good time to have some grenades!


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

"SURE WOULD BE NICE IF WE HAD SOME GRENADES, DON'T YA THINK?!"
I TOTALLY agree!!!
Let me watch Serenity again tonight. If I can zoom in and get a look at 'em... I just might have to tool one up as a premium for the first batch of kits (kind of like I did with the Sky Captain pistol--- the first 50 customers got a nifty little set of 'Flying Legion' pinback wings).
And Phillipmarlowe, you get a freebie grenade for thinking it up!
---Da Sarge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Shiny :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Even shinier--- I've gotten hold of good, scaled reference pics of both the stunt and hero grenades! Should have no problem tooling 'em up when I'm in the shop cranking out the LeMat.
"Tell me you brought 'em this time!"
---Da Sarge


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

"Jayne, we're robbin' the place, not occupying it."


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I've made a decision.

I'm gonna order me one o' these as a Christmas present to myself.

Sarge, I trust you'll still be making these jewels in a few months' time?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Phillip, I am just wondering, when you build it, are you going to bore out the barrel?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Unlike the Arsenal, the bore hole is crisply molded in on the Sarge's pistol barrel, I may deepen it a bit. If the rain here ever stops for more than a couple of hours I might be able to finish the goram thing.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know how you plan to display it, but, if you include some patches with the gun, it would look cool.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello Captain April---
Yep, looking to have these on the market for quite a while! I must say I'm shocked at how popular this gun has proven to to be; less than a month in production and I've already sold 60 of them...
---Da Sarge


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Reflects the enduring popularity of Firefly. I have this one on my wish list. Looks great.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

A version with a working trigger and hammer would be the only improvements I can think of, but since that'd probably push the price well over a hundred bucks, I'll be more than happy with this one.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Am I right in thinking the hammer was rarely (if ever) cocked on the original? They always had the sound effect of the hammer but you never actually saw it move.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I suggest a careful viewing of the episode "Trash". There's a real nifty closeup of Mal cocking the hammer.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ya can't go wrong with anything that Sarge fella makes. Great quality stuff.

Although I have heard that you should avoid his chilli unless you will be in a well ventilated area.

Huzz


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep, I had to go ahead and name it 'Death From Within' Chili. But in my defense, that assessment IS 'Truth in Advertising' in action! Of course, it also ensures that there's always some left for me to bring back home after the cookout. What can I say, I LOVE Thai Peppers and Vietnamese Peppers more than most folks do... And I love to share them with the world, or at least anybody who thinks they can handle 'em.
---Da Sarge


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Captain April said:


> I suggest a careful viewing of the episode "Trash". There's a real nifty closeup of Mal cocking the hammer.


Of course, the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The best way to sum it up is that Mal's pistol is double action.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I'm not stating that the hammer doesn't function. It obviously does. However, numerous times when he aims the gun at someone, you hear the "hammer cock" sound effect but the hammer has clearly not moved. Occasionally they got it right.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

I guess I'm the exception here, but man, I do not like Mal's pistol in any way. Jayne's is another story. I'd love to have that one.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

He had such an arsenal. Is there any single gun most associated with him?

What about Vera (Callahan Full-bore Autolock)?


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

'Vera' proves one thing:
You can't give somebody like me a SMITHY Lathe/Mill/Drill Machine and a love of firearms... Because I will get hold of a stripped SAIGA-20 receiver and lots of bar stock, and will try to build one.
The majority of the bits are already on hand; I'm just concentrating on pistols at the moment. I've discovered that the $40.00 pistol price point is a real 'sweet spot;' if I can sell pistols for $40.00 I'll move tons of 'em on 'the site which can not be named,' and I sell out at the conventions to fill the company coffers.
Vera, on the other hand, will be a major end-item with a higher price point... I'll get to her eventually, though.

---Da Sarge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's how mine finished out, I used the same paint scheme I did on the smaller Arsenal pistol, Krylon Ultra Black, Clearcoat,and Rub N Buff "antique gold". It doesn't photo well, but it looks pretty close to the DVD to my old eyes. I left the grips black and masked them from the clear coat, a lot of people do 'em brown, but they sure look black to me on the DVD's.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks good, very well worn, and used as in the series.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Lloyd!
Sarge did a really nice job on this kit!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Great job. Looks like the real deal.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Rub "N" Buff is great stuff to add to your paintbox, it applies nicely over acrylic clearcoat or Future, and it's great for simulating worn metal. It's easy to use, just apply it lightly with a softcloth or q-tip, letting it build up slowly. If you over do it, just buff it harder with your cloth. You can get a tube at Michaels for about 3 bucks and it should last a long time, the silver is great for highlighting cables and stuff as an alternative to drybrushing.

It's a hard finish to photo well, it's more brass colored in person.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I know how photos of the models, never look like the model in person. So, I guess you will have to bring the gun to each of our homes, so we can see how it really looks. :jest:


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow!!! VERY Pretty!!!
---Da Sarge


----------



## nccollector (Aug 2, 2006)

Sarge, I love Mal's gun. I want it. I have both BSG season 1 and 2. Where can I purchase this? I have seen it on ebay, but every time someone gets it before I can "Buy it Now".


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Guys---
Sorry for the delay, been kind of busy!!! If you miss the auctions, just shoot me an EMail or personal message--- I'm running only a day or two from payment to shipping...

---Da Sarge


----------

